# Small pet facebook pages



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

Anyones small pet on Facebook?

Luna is as of tonight :thumbup:

Log in | Facebook

(Thread idea stolen from the dog section  )


----------



## rhydowenrodentrefuge (Feb 14, 2010)

I know it's probably not quite what you meant but the rescue have a Facebook page and group if anyone would like to join or 'like' us. Both are in need of updates but that is high on my to do list:

Page: Rhydowen Rodent Refuge | Facebook

Group: Rhydowen Rodent Refuge | Facebook


----------



## Kazzii-Loves-Ratties (Feb 10, 2011)

Love it hehe!!


----------

